# Anybody know about patents?



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I came up with an invention yesterday that would make me rich. Nearly every restaurant in the country would HAVE to buy at least one. That's some 75 million dollars in sales.

What do I do now?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

As far as marketing and sales, I have no idea, but here's the like to the United States Patent and Trademark Office Home Page. I say this is where you need to start...


http://www.uspto.gov/

Good luck!!!


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to the website that flynngriff mentioned and begin a patent search. You will have to confirm that your invention is indeed unique before you can move on. Then you will need to begin documentation. The USPTO site will have many examples of how a patent application is written. I will need to be very precise, but allow enough leeway that somebody can't just change a piece and call it new. Well label diagrams and drawing are highly recomended. I would be in you best intest to work with a proffesional on your documents. It is very difficult to get them right. They will be your proof should you ever have to go to court to devend your right to your invention. Next, you will need to pay the fees and submit your patent application. If and when it is approved, the application becomes your actual patent. Good luck!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

GL, hope you become filthy stinkin rich.

Can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

good luck!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

try putting on news


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

while it is up, What was the invention? How far did you get?

you should take it to American Inventors...lol


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I know this thread is old but I do know a bit about patents.

I also know a knock-out patent lawyer. If you want, PM me and I will give you his name.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

well...its 3 years old...and TOS isnt stinkin rich, so something obviously happened in between.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

With recent changes to patent rule, now the person with "first claim" to an idea is the person who can prove they had the idea first, not the person who applies for the patent first.


So, first thing to do is to write down your idea with all associated diagrams and materials, and mail it to your self certified mail so the postmaster has to stamp it. DON'T OPEN IT! That will give you something you can use to prove when you had your idea. You could also go to a notary public.

Thats about all I know.

Just be warned, if you have an idea while working for a company, make sure that in the paperwork you signed when you got the job that you didn't sign over your patents to them. That is a very common occurrence in technical jobs in current business.

edit:

How the heck does elvis find these threads to revive? He doesn't search the forums before he posts a question, yet he digs old threads up easily..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not humble. I just plain got mired in all sorts of other stuff and forgot all about this. I'm glad it got brought back up; for once a resurrected thread can be useful.

American Inventors. You know what? I DID go to those guys. The contract you have to sign to get on the show has a very annoying clause in it which basically says:
"If we should come out with an invention very much like yours or even exactly like yours after your auditioning for or appearing on the program, you must agree that it's all just an amazing coincidence and hereby waive any rights to sue us."

Yep, that's right; they tell you right up front that they plan to rip you off and there's nothing you can do about it.

As for my invention, I went looking around and figured out that I would need multiple designs to cover all the available configurations, and that each one would need it's own patent. I could never afford that, and if I were to launch one version, other people would only jump on the others faster than I could, very possibly displacing me from the very market I created. I got a little more than discouraged when I figured that out, and wound up not doing anything with it.

Oh, but if I could.. I'm tellin' ya.. goldmine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

And what exactly is this marvelous invention? What would it do, or what would it improve?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

TOS: I'm serious. I know a bit about this stuff. I'm working on patenting and commercialization of a product that my aunt invented that potentially has a vast market. That idea also needs multiple, err, configurations as well to be marketable and I've been told that so long as the same materials and manufacturing process is used, that only one patent is needed. PM me and we can discuss if you like.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

first thing you do....
make at least 2 sets of prints.place 1 set in an envelope and date it.place that in a USPS mailing box with some padding.seal it and mail it to yourself.when you get it in the mail;put it in a safety deposit box.
second...do a patent search..if you come up clean;go find a decent patent attorney..one that is as honest as possible.(if such a thing could ever exist)
then you need to find somebody to build a test model.make sure it works right.once you have a patent.find a munufacturer.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

but i defy you to find a decent,honorable and honest attorney of any kind...they do not exist.so you will just have to take your chances.and you know i'm right....lol
the best of luck TOS;i really hope this goes well for you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, great. Thanks everyone.


----------

